# My new fave, exCichlasoma atromaculatus



## Chromedome52 (Jul 25, 2009)

Here's some shots of the two largest fish, which I am reasonably certain are a pair. The 6 inch male has been digging behind a rock (I call this rock Majick, as every Cichlid in a tank with it has tried to breed on or behind it). The female was very heavy this morning, she's filling with eggs very quickly. When the two go past each other, they do the "love fan" at one another, at least I don't think it's aggression. Her girth is not so obvious from the full lateral shot. Bear in mind these fish have only been here three days.

Male broadside. Gorgeous, isn't he?









Female broadside. Not 100% certain on sex, but all the signs are there.









You guys seem to like odd angle shots, so here's a more or less headon of the male.









for now I'm watching them closely. They are healing up, fins were more ragged when they arrived than they are now. They are sharing a 125 with a few other cichlids and small dithers, but despite being the largest fish in the tank, they are not overly pushy. The _Chromidotilapia guentheri _male and the female _Archo. centrarchus _gave them some attitude the first day, but both ran when the big atro just moved toward them. He did not give chase, which indicates a good temperament.

I also had a pair of _Heros _sp. 'Atabapo' hitchhike a ride in the box with them. :wink: They went into a 90 with some more _centrarchus_, a female HRP, and a small pair of _Pelmatochromis buettikoferi_. They've also settled in very quickly, I was able to stand in front of the tank and get a couple of shots. They're both about 5-6 inches.

Here's the male _Heros_.









The female has been much friendlier. I have several shots of her, this is the best on short notice.









I've been needing some inspiration to pull me out of the doldrums, these two species seem to be doing the trick. I won't be taking any more pictures until fins and injuries are healed. Then I'll be going for the honey shots.


----------



## dwarfpike (Jan 22, 2008)

Wow, could almost call that male an orange terror!!!  Amazing, deffinately under rated ... but then, when your closest relatives are festae and ornatum ...

Good call on the sp. Atapabo, I think they are the best looking sev-type.

PS: Is it okay to call them ex_Cichlasoma_ in your thread? I know ex_Heros_ is more "correct," but it sounds odd. Especially in a thread with a sev-type. I just don't want to get yelled at about it. :lol:


----------



## Chromedome52 (Jul 25, 2009)

Personally, I prefer to use exCichlasoma. I don't really believe exHeros is more correct, but then neither one is really correct at all. The current valid name is technically _Cichlasoma atromaculatum_ until someone actually describes a new genus. The use of ex-anything is not recognized by ichthyologists. I wish someone would get off their duff and write a genus description for these few obviously related species, they certainly don't fit anywhere else that people are putting them.


----------



## Chromedome52 (Jul 25, 2009)

Okay, just got an email from the source, it seems I have the sexes - backwards. The fish with the big red belly is female, and the other is the male!  

At least that explains why that fish is always digging.


----------



## dwarfpike (Jan 22, 2008)

I guess they are more like festae than we thought then *Chromedome52* eh?


----------



## Chromedome52 (Jul 25, 2009)

Well, today's lesson - _atromaculatum _are almost certainly *nocturnal *predators. I have had several fish vanish over the last three nights, including a 3.5 inch pair of Congo Tetras! These fish were in the tank for several months prior to the arrival of the atros, but have vanished quite suddenly overnight.

I have had fish that were very nocturnal in their feeding habits before, a baby _Arapaima _(save the comments, it was 30+ years ago). During the daylight minnows could swim right under his nose with no reaction. As soon as the lights went out, there was a horrendous splashing noise for about 15-20 minutes, and when it went quiet. I looked with a flashlight and this 14 inch fish had eaten nearly two dozen 2-3 inch shiners - his belly showed it, too.

The atros appear to be of a similar nature. They are very mild mannered during the daylight, even ignoring the small fish that swam through their cave. In the last three nights, 8 fish have vanished. Right now there is only one non-cichlid left in the tank, and I really hope someone eats him tonight, anyway.

The smaller atros do come up and feed on flakes with the other fish still in the tank; however, the big female tends to just pick at a few flakes here and there. My guess now is that she's just not that hungry in the morning! If I were in Florida, I could collect Ghost shrimp and Mosquitofish, guess I'll have to find another substitute.

Nocturnal predators just seem so sneaky to me. Guess they're not the perfect fish I'd hoped for. Oh, well. :roll:


----------



## coolingeffect (Jun 11, 2010)

those fish are awesome looking, hows the agression level, i know you said they werent overly pushy but how long have you had them, do you think they will become terrorists


----------

